# Fast Cycling for 25 Gallon Tank.



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm getting a 25 gallon tank on Friday! Whoo-hoo. I'm SUPER excited as this would be the biggest tank I've had (I CAN GET A PLECO!!) and I can now have a nursery/breeding/hospital tank instead.

I'm not gonna lie. I've NEVER cycled my ten gallon.

EVER.

Even with that I've spent less than $100 on fish in the past year and a half. And that happens to be a lot of fish, and 2 fry drops.

What I wanna know is the fastest, most reliable method yall have used to cycle tanks. I've read things about putting ammonia right into the tank (doing that scares me!) and I think someone here on the boards put fish food in their tank to cycle it. I do have test strips, but I'm probably gonna have to get more.

I am getting this tank on craigslist and it comes with a 5 gallon heater, hang-on-back filter, fluorescent light fixture (w/ bulb), air pump, reversable backround & tank lid. 
Will I have to get a bigger heater?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have used the ammonia cycle, adding pure ammonia. For me, that is the quickest and easiest way.
Adding filter media from a cycled tank will speed up the process.

Don't buy the test strips. Go with the API liquid test kit, more accurate and cheaper in the long run. It will last a long time.

Do you know how many watts the heater is? Sounds like a new heater may be needed.

Congrats on the new tank!


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not sure about the wattage, but I'm pretty sure I'll need a larger one.
I've read that keeping the light on during the whole process and keeping the heater at 80-85 will make it go faster
Will doing these things make my cycling faster?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I am not sure that the light will help, but turning the heat up will.


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Lets turn up the heat then, baby!;-)


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

If you go with the fishless ammonia cycle, feel free to ask any questions. I or someone else will try to help.

The biggest mistake with the fishless cycle, is adding to much ammonia and killing the cycle, And I have been there and done that.

After doing a water change to fix my mistake, I added enough ammonia to raise the tank to 4 ppm, then left it alone till ammonia dropped down to 1 ppm. Thats when I started adding ammonia daily. Some of the stuff you read about fishless cycles can get comfusing, but its really pretty easy.


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

It really is confusing. I'm not exactly comfortable with having a fishless ammonia cycle as I have 3 cats, and they do have a habit of knocking the cover off my hanging filter and drinking the water.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

my wife's cats do the same thing on my 20G tank...i just taped the lid on....showed them who was boss haha!

yeah the fishless cycle really isn't a big deal if you stick with it and pay attention to your levels


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, like I said, I've NEVER cycled before.
Ever.
I want to do a fishless cycle with this, or maybe get some real cheapy fish for the fish cycle.


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Another method I have heard of (never used) is droppin g a frozen shrimp in the tank and letting it decay. Does the same thing as the fish food. 

If you want the fastest, the ammonia cycle is the way to go. And don't be afraid, lets say one time you add too much ammonia, it's not like you have fish in the tank to kill or anything. And it is in small amounts, here's a link to the different methods. Note that these may not be the best forms of each, but it gives you an idea.

Cycling Options


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

My mom doesn't want me to stink up the house, and I agree with her.


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

Go out and buy some zebra danios (generally 99 cents each) and throw in the tank. It's an old school method (outdated to most) but i think it is the easiest way. Plus you get to enjoy fish while you cycle.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

the frozen shrimp method is just putting a frozen shrimp in a ziplock, punching a buncha holes, and dropping it into your tank. The water should cloud up within a couple of days and the shrimp will rot. However, seeing ur first post, i wouldl recommend against a pleco ina 25 gallon. They do grow up to over a foot long so that will consume almost ur entire tank capacity when they get larger.


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

:d
today is the day i get the tank!!!


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Whoo-hoo! The tank has been up and running for 24 hours now. I have Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates! I put some ¢13 fish in, and my Ammonia hasn't spiked yet. My mom is all, "I can't believe you're gonna let them die" and I keep telling her that if they survive, they will live shorter, less full fish lives and I'd be humane in euthanizing them.

But WHOO-HOO FOR NITRATES!

I did seed the tank with about a gallon from my established tank and a sponge from the filter.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

yippee said:


> Go out and buy some zebra danios (generally 99 cents each) and throw in the tank. It's an old school method (outdated to most) but i think it is the easiest way. Plus you get to enjoy fish while you cycle.


I did this and really wish I hadn't. I've now got a few zebra danios zipping around in my display tank that I'll never catch, unless I want to break the tank down, which I won't do. Next time I'm going fishless!


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol, are they really that fast?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes! They are crazy hyper fish and I'm stuck with them. :-(


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

XD
You should make a video.
Are they like... Super spaz fast like little kids?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

its also possible to do a slow fish cycle. Introducing one or two fish at a time... but i guess its a little late to suggest that.


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol, yeah. I guess it is.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

what were your levels in your tank today?


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

I couldn't tell you at this time. My water smells funny though. Normal? I'm waiting on ammonia results.


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

My ammonia has doubled since about 4PM yesterday afternoon. It's at 1.0 PPM.

Damn, I love this master test.


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Slowly but surely getting there =)


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

My levels are as such;
Ammonia - 4.0 PPM
Nitrite - between .25 and .5 PPM
Nitrate - 5.0 PPM

I just did the test.


----------

